# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  لطفا مطالعه کنید :)

## typist

سلام به همگی  :Yahoo (112): 
امیدوارم حالتون خوب و دلهاتون شاد باشه  :Yahoo (8): 
من دو سه سالی هست که در زمینه تایپ با یه کافی نت کار میکنم و حدود دوهفته پیش به خاطر مشکلات مالی تعطیل شد و من هم در فضای مجازی دنبال کار هستم .. متاسفانه تا الان 100 هزار تومن بابت ثبت نام های دروغ ضرر کردم و هیچ هزینه ای هم به دست نیاوردم !! 
سایت پونیشا هم رفتم اما بازم کاری پیدا نشد!!!
لطفا اگر سایت یا کانال معتبر و بدون نیاز به هزینه ثبت نام می شناسید بهم معرفی کنید ...
اگر هم خودتون سفارشی دارید ، پیام خصوصی بدید...
راستی ، انجمن رو هم از وقتی کنکوری بودم می شناسم ! دیگه اینجا آخرین پناهم بود ...
پیشاپیش ممنون :Yahoo (94):

----------


## typist

Up

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام به همگی 
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب و دلهاتون شاد باشه 
> من دو سه سالی هست که در زمینه تایپ با یه کافی نت کار میکنم و حدود دوهفته پیش به خاطر مشکلات مالی تعطیل شد و من هم در فضای مجازی دنبال کار هستم .. متاسفانه تا الان 100 هزار تومن بابت ثبت نام های دروغ ضرر کردم و هیچ هزینه ای هم به دست نیاوردم !! 
> سایت پونیشا هم رفتم اما بازم کاری پیدا نشد!!!
> لطفا اگر سایت یا کانال معتبر و بدون نیاز به هزینه ثبت نام می شناسید بهم معرفی کنید ...
> اگر هم خودتون سفارشی دارید ، پیام خصوصی بدید...
> راستی ، انجمن رو هم از وقتی کنکوری بودم می شناسم ! دیگه اینجا آخرین پناهم بود ...
> پیشاپیش ممنون


https://jobvision.ir/Jobs?Page=1
https://www.sheypoor.com/%D8%A7%DB%8...AF%D8%A7%D9%85

----------


## typist

> https://jobvision.ir/Jobs?Page=1
> https://www.sheypoor.com/%D8%A7%DB%8...AF%D8%A7%D9%85


ممنونم ... اما من 100 تومن از همین آگهی های دروغین ضرر کردم و پیشنهاد میکنم هیچ وقت طرف شون نرید!!
اول با آب و تاب تعریف میکنن و میگن که هر روز فایل برای تایپ هست ولی ...!!!

----------


## reg3xp

به نظر بنده برای ثبت نام بهتره در کافی نت باشید و فرد حضوری اونجا باشه
و کارای تایپ رو از راه دور انجام بدید
بهترین مکان برای تایپ هم آگهی دیوار هست

----------


## elahehroyal

حتما تو دیوار باشید پیج اینستاگرام درست کنید و تبلیغ پیجتون رو به پیج های معتبر بدین

----------


## katy perry

چه جالب منم میخواستم به همین آگهی های شیپور اینا پیام همکاری تایپ و ترجمه بدم اینو گفتین یکم دودل شدم...چطور باید حواسمون باشه که الکی نباشه ؟ مگه از شما چی خواستن که ضرر کردین؟ خب بیشتر الان غیرحضوریه آگهی هاشون...ما از کجا متوجه شیم درست میگن یا نه؟ممنون

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> سلام به همگی 
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب و دلهاتون شاد باشه 
> من دو سه سالی هست که در زمینه تایپ با یه کافی نت کار میکنم و حدود دوهفته پیش به خاطر مشکلات مالی تعطیل شد و من هم در فضای مجازی دنبال کار هستم .. متاسفانه تا الان 100 هزار تومن بابت ثبت نام های دروغ ضرر کردم و هیچ هزینه ای هم به دست نیاوردم !! 
> سایت پونیشا هم رفتم اما بازم کاری پیدا نشد!!!
> لطفا اگر سایت یا کانال معتبر و بدون نیاز به هزینه ثبت نام می شناسید بهم معرفی کنید ...
> اگر هم خودتون سفارشی دارید ، پیام خصوصی بدید...
> راستی ، انجمن رو هم از وقتی کنکوری بودم می شناسم ! دیگه اینجا آخرین پناهم بود ...
> پیشاپیش ممنون


تایپ ایران
اون هم خیلی معتبره هم فعاله

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> سلام به همگی 
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب و دلهاتون شاد باشه 
> من دو سه سالی هست که در زمینه تایپ با یه کافی نت کار میکنم و حدود دوهفته پیش به خاطر مشکلات مالی تعطیل شد و من هم در فضای مجازی دنبال کار هستم .. متاسفانه تا الان 100 هزار تومن بابت ثبت نام های دروغ ضرر کردم و هیچ هزینه ای هم به دست نیاوردم !! 
> سایت پونیشا هم رفتم اما بازم کاری پیدا نشد!!!
> لطفا اگر سایت یا کانال معتبر و بدون نیاز به هزینه ثبت نام می شناسید بهم معرفی کنید ...
> اگر هم خودتون سفارشی دارید ، پیام خصوصی بدید...
> راستی ، انجمن رو هم از وقتی کنکوری بودم می شناسم ! دیگه اینجا آخرین پناهم بود ...
> پیشاپیش ممنون


و تایپسرا

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام به همگی 
> امیدوارم حالتون خوب و دلهاتون شاد باشه 
> من دو سه سالی هست که در زمینه تایپ با یه کافی نت کار میکنم و حدود دوهفته پیش به خاطر مشکلات مالی تعطیل شد و من هم در فضای مجازی دنبال کار هستم .. متاسفانه تا الان 100 هزار تومن بابت ثبت نام های دروغ ضرر کردم و هیچ هزینه ای هم به دست نیاوردم !! 
> سایت پونیشا هم رفتم اما بازم کاری پیدا نشد!!!
> لطفا اگر سایت یا کانال معتبر و بدون نیاز به هزینه ثبت نام می شناسید بهم معرفی کنید ...
> اگر هم خودتون سفارشی دارید ، پیام خصوصی بدید...
> راستی ، انجمن رو هم از وقتی کنکوری بودم می شناسم ! دیگه اینجا آخرین پناهم بود ...
> پیشاپیش ممنون



سلام . یه پیشنهاد دارم بهتون . علی رغم کار تایپی که انجام میدید به فن دومی هم فکر کنید مثلا برنامه نویسی یا طراحی سایت .  همین الانش هم ادمینای پای ثابت هم کسی رو میخوان که بتونه چند تا کار رو انجام بده و به قول خودمونی اچار فرانسه شون باشه . تایپیستی به خودی خود سختی های خودش رو داره بخصوص وقتی که زحمت کشیدی یه هفته تایپ کردی و صاحب کار سر اینکه کاری نکردی و یه تایپ 300 صفحه ای بود سر هزینه بحث میکنه . یه دو سه تا از دوستام هم بعد کنکور خواستن دست به جیب خودشون باشن با همین درامد های از راه دور . یکی رفت مارکتینگ که اوضاعش الان خوب نیست . و یکی هم اغفال شد با تبلیغات تلگرام که ماهی 3 میلیون با 2 ساعت کار در روزانه . چکیده عرضم این بود که یکم هنرتون رو در دیگه حیطه ها هم گسترش بدین در کنار تایپ . تشکر

----------


## typist

> چه جالب منم میخواستم به همین آگهی های شیپور اینا پیام همکاری تایپ و ترجمه بدم اینو گفتین یکم دودل شدم...چطور باید حواسمون باشه که الکی نباشه ؟ مگه از شما چی خواستن که ضرر کردین؟ خب بیشتر الان غیرحضوریه آگهی هاشون...ما از کجا متوجه شیم درست میگن یا نه؟ممنون


راستش کلا الکی هست !!!
اول میگن برای تعهد کاری یه مبلغی باید پرداخت کنی (متفاوت بودن ،مثلا یکی 20 و یکی 35 تومن بود ) بعدش یه سری اطلاعات میگیرن (نام و نام خانوادگی،کد ملی،شماره حساب) بعد ای دی چندتا کانال بهت میدن و میگن که اینجا فایل می ذاریم که تایپ کنید ولی دریغ از فایل !!! یکی دو تا از کانال ها گذاشتن ولی باید عکس یا اسکن کارت ملی براشون میفرستادی با اینکه فرضا استخدام بودی!!!! این قضیه اش مشکوک میزد ،برای همین قبول نکردم...
شیپور و دیوار رو فراموش کن... این سایت هایی که دوستمون معرفی کردن به نظرم قابل اعتماد و امن میاد

----------


## typist

> سلام . یه پیشنهاد دارم بهتون . علی رغم کار تایپی که انجام میدید به فن دومی هم فکر کنید مثلا برنامه نویسی یا طراحی سایت .  همین الانش هم ادمینای پای ثابت هم کسی رو میخوان که بتونه چند تا کار رو انجام بده و به قول خودمونی اچار فرانسه شون باشه . تایپیستی به خودی خود سختی های خودش رو داره بخصوص وقتی که زحمت کشیدی یه هفته تایپ کردی و صاحب کار سر اینکه کاری نکردی و یه تایپ 300 صفحه ای بود سر هزینه بحث میکنه . یه دو سه تا از دوستام هم بعد کنکور خواستن دست به جیب خودشون باشن با همین درامد های از راه دور . یکی رفت مارکتینگ که اوضاعش الان خوب نیست . و یکی هم اغفال شد با تبلیغات تلگرام که ماهی 3 میلیون با 2 ساعت کار در روزانه . چکیده عرضم این بود که یکم هنرتون رو در دیگه حیطه ها هم گسترش بدین در کنار تایپ . تشکر


ممنون بابت پیشنهادتون...
درست میگید ،حتما بهش فکر میکنم که یه کار دیگه هم یاد بگیرم هرچند درس های دانشگاه به مرور سخت تر میشه ولی به نظرم ارزشش رو داره

----------

